# Can I put pre ground coffee into an MC2 for a finer grind? or is this crazy talk



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

So I have some coffee. Its good but pre ground.

I'd like to grind it a bit finer.

Can I put it into my grinder and grind it?

Should work as its still coarser than the gap between the burrs.

Issues I foresee are the possibility of it caking inside the grinder, leaving more residue and perhaps overheating the burrs if I grind too much of it in a single go.

I was only going to grind it on a single shot basis. Its a nice Pact coffee, I changed my account settings from ground to whole bean on the day they notified me they were shipping an order so the issue is my all my fault and none of theirs.

Did not want to waste it.

All opinions valued - thanks for you help people.

Baz


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I've done this before on an emergency basis. Should be fine I'd think.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

If you regrind ground coffee you will likely burn out the grinder. Remember that coffee grinds are smaller and denser than beans so the burrs have to work much more. Add that to the fact that the burrs will likely have to deal with an overwhelming quantity of grinds and get clogged up, making the motor overwork. If you have to re-grind, you're probably best off putting small quantities af ground coffee in with beans - but I wouldn't do it.


----------

